# Steam Crave Mini Robot RTA



## adriaanh (19/7/21)

http://www.steamcrave.com/mini-robot-rta-p00096p1.html

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## CJB85 (19/7/21)

Looks very cool, just not sure about those AF pins... looks like a recipe for shorts on the coil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (19/7/21)

Don't think they go that deep in. Seems pretty far from the coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (19/7/21)

Is it just the tank? How does the VV come into play?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (19/7/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steam-crave-mini-robot-tube.t73237/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (19/7/21)

adriaanh said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steam-crave-mini-robot-tube.t73237/


Ah, thanks boet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (19/7/21)

Really like this, in my opinion looks ugly with 3ml bubble glass and although i have no issue with 2ml and filling more often some may find capacity an issue but looks a winner to me!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (19/7/21)

Would be fitting one of my own drip tips as well but apart from that looks really good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (19/7/21)

Looking at the fourth picture it looks like the coiling rod guides slot into the inner chamber and then as you rotate to fasten the inner chamber stays in position rotating with the deck while the outer chamber tightens! Means everything is 100% lined up, airflow inserts can't touch the coil and short out and chamber is reduced to practically zero!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (19/7/21)

@KZOR are you aware of this release?


----------



## KZOR (19/7/21)

Timwis said:


> are you aware of this release?



I am ..... featuring it on my show Thursday-evening.
Not a fan of the look but like what they have done with the airflow design.
As long as the air is drawn from below the coil i am happy camper so i will like to give it a try. 
The condensed chamber is a huge bonus.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (19/7/21)

KZOR said:


> I am ..... featuring it on my show Thursday-evening.
> Not a fan of the look but like what they have done with the airflow design.
> As long as the air is drawn from below the coil i am happy camper so i will like to give it a try.
> The condensed chamber is a huge bonus.


It looks in some ways the idea of the airflow inserts at an angle to give a leakproof design but still bottom airflow in reality is similar to on the Bishop just the Bishop has a starting poistion of side and angle to give bottom, here a much more acute angle going from top to bottom but if it gives the same result as on the Bishop this could be an outstanding MTL RTA, i get a reminder for your show so will see what it's all about!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (15/10/21)

Is this rta not available in SA yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (19/10/21)

Brommer said:


> Is this rta not available in SA yet?


Lol, I guess the answer is “No”


----------



## BUSDRIVER (22/10/21)

Interesting, wonder how it goes uo aga8nst the siren or the dwarv


----------

